# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی > آموزش: رفع مشکل Crystal Report 13 در Visual Studio 2010

## maisam_s

من خودم در vs 2010 با کریستال ریپورت 13 مشکل داشتم و بعد رفع این مشکل گفتم بنویسم تا دوستان هم استفاده کنند.
-مشکل: بعد اضافه کردن فایل کریستال ریپورت به برنامه در toolbox گزینه crystalReportViewer و ... نشان داده نمی شود برای نمایش آن به مسیر زیر بروید:
-رفع مشکل: در Solution Explorer بر روی Properties دابل کلیک کنید و در پنجره باز شده در قسمت target framework  گزینه را از  Net Framework 4 Client Profile. به Net Framework 4. تغییر دهید بعد از ریست شدن فرمها، crystalReportViewer و...  نمایش داده خواهد شد.

----------


## 132320

با تشکر
عالی بود
اگه باز هم خطا گرفت از Net Framework 3.5 استفاده کنید

----------


## sadeghlinux

> من خودم در vs 2010 با کریستال ریپورت 13 مشکل داشتم و بعد رفع این مشکل گفتم بنویسم تا دوستان هم استفاده کنند.
> -مشکل: بعد اضافه کردن فایل کریستال ریپورت به برنامه در toolbox گزینه crystalReportViewer و ... نشان داده نمی شود برای نمایش آن به مسیر زیر بروید:
> -رفع مشکل: در Solution Explorer بر روی Properties دابل کلیک کنید و در پنجره باز شده در قسمت target framework  گزینه را از  Net Framework 4 Client Profile. به Net Framework 4. تغییر دهید بعد از ریست شدن فرمها، crystalReportViewer و...  نمایش داده خواهد شد.


با سلام روی Properties دابل نمیشه ، کلیک میشه!
من نتونستم target framework رو پیدا کنم. البته موقع ایجاد پروژه جدید با انتخاب فریم ورک 3.5 مشکل حل میشه! اما یه پروژه ای که از قبل ایجاد شده رو با روشی که شما گفتین نتونستم حل کنم.
ممنون میشم دوباره توضیح بدی.

----------


## maisam_s

با سلام.
برای باز کردن Properties در menu bar قسمت project را انتخاب و در آن قسمت گزینه ( اگر به فرض اسم پروژه شما WindowsFormApplication باشد ) WindowsFormApplication Properties  را انتخاب کنید. 
در Properties از قسمت سمت چپ زبانه Application را انتخاب کنید و در این قسمت می توانید target framework: که پایین آن یک combobox  وجود دارد را پیدا کنید، حال مقدار آن را از Net Framework 4 Client Profile. به Net Framework 4. تغییر دهید.

----------


## sadeghlinux

اول از همه از دوستان ممنونم که توضیح دادن.

این توضیح رو دوست خوبمون سیاوش ابراهیمی فرستاده 

این توضیحات در Visual Studio 2010 هست :در پنجره ی Solution Explorer روی My Project دابل کلیک کن بعد روی سربرگ Compile کلیک کنید ، سپس روی دکمه ی Advanced compile Option کلیک کن و سپس Target Framework رو تغییر بده.

----------


## sadeghlinux

اول از همه از دوستان ممنونم که توضیح دادن.

این توضیح رو دوست خوبمون سیاوش ابراهیمی فرستاده 

این توضیحات در Visual Studio 2010 هست :در پنجره ی Solution Explorer روی My Project دابل کلیک کن بعد روی سربرگ Compile کلیک کنید ، سپس روی دکمه ی Advanced compile Option کلیک کن و سپس Target Framework رو تغییر بده.

----------


## m_farahani_8

> من خودم در vs 2010 با کریستال ریپورت 13 مشکل داشتم و بعد رفع این مشکل گفتم بنویسم تا دوستان هم استفاده کنند.
> -مشکل: بعد اضافه کردن فایل کریستال ریپورت به برنامه در toolbox گزینه crystalReportViewer و ... نشان داده نمی شود برای نمایش آن به مسیر زیر بروید:
> -رفع مشکل: در Solution Explorer بر روی Properties دابل کلیک کنید و در پنجره باز شده در قسمت target framework گزینه را از Net Framework 4 Client Profile. به Net Framework 4. تغییر دهید بعد از ریست شدن فرمها، crystalReportViewer و... نمایش داده خواهد شد.




واقعاً ممنون اگه امکانش هست یک سری آموزش های کریستال ریپورت رو برام بفرستید
m_farahani_8@yahoo.com

----------


## Behnam6670

ممنون داداش

----------


## fakhravari

سایت سافت گوزر زدش

----------


## parham2501

آقا دمت گرم ممنون

گزینه های *crystalreportviewer* و *crystalreportdocument* به جعبه ابزار در قسمت reporting اضافه میشه با این کار.
اینطوری نوشتم که توی سرچ بهتر پیدا بشه :چشمک:

----------


## m.sunset

سلام 
برایVS 2012 مشکل همچنان باقیست و با اینکارها هم درست نشد :گریه: 
کسی میدونه علتش چیه؟

----------


## fakhravari

عزيز دل برادر ميگم سايت سافت گزر ابديت زده اون روش در پست 1 درست نيست

----------


## دهقانی

سلام 
برایVS 2012 مشکل همچنان باقیست و با اینکارها هم درست نشد :گریه: 
کسی میدونه علتش چیه؟ باور کنید من همه راه ها رو رفتم

----------


## دهقانی

خواهش می کنم جواب منو بدید
 :گریه:  :افسرده:

----------


## fakhravari

فقط پک سافت گزر دانلود کنید مشکل حل میشود

----------


## mahsaaaaaaa

سلام..این پیغام مال چیه چطور رفعش کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟ :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه: 
crystal1.JPG

----------


## MOS245

1.png سلام آقایون این چی میگه هر کاری کردم درست نمیشه چکارش کنم

----------

